# “The Best of Me” - True Love Makes Infidelity OK



## TRy (Sep 14, 2011)

I was looking to take my wife to a movie when I decided to look up “The Best of Me” because my wife seemed interested in the trailer. We both did not know anything about it and learned that Hollywood has yet again romanticized cheating in this movie. In this case it is OK for the wife to cheat with her ex from high school because her husband turned to drinking when their daughter died; nothing like a spouse kicking him when he is down. The Plot summary that I got on line states in part the following:

Dawson learns that Amanda had befriended Tuck the last few years of his life. Amanda and Dawson talk while having dinner together in Tuck's house, before parting. Later, Amanda's mother lectures her about her relationship with Dawson and how it looks, particularly because Amanda is married. She is unaware that Amanda's marriage is strained due to her husband's alcoholism following their daughter's death. The next day, Amanda and Dawson meet with Tuck's lawyer and learn that they are to scatter Tuck's ashes at a cabin he owned with his wife. They have lunch and discuss their plans. The following day, Dawson and Amanda go to Tuck's cabin and read Tuck's love letters to his wife. Dawson and Amanda spend a passionate night together. The following day, Amanda decides to return to her family.


----------



## IIJokerII (Apr 7, 2014)

Hollywood has also romanticized violence and despite the awesomeness a Belt fed M60 would be to play with I wouldn't even dream of harming another or killing another human being. 

I am sure that my opinion would change if I was a victim of gun violence, so caution must be used when watching movies of this nature by BS's or former BS's.


----------



## Yeswecan (Jul 25, 2014)

Well hey, no innuendo here:

The Affair..Showtime. 




> About the Series
> At once deeply observed and intriguingly elusive, THE AFFAIR explores the emotional effects of an extramarital relationship. Noah is a New York City schoolteacher and novelist who is happily married, but resents his dependence on his wealthy father-in-law. Alison is a young waitress trying to piece her life and marriage back together in the wake of a tragedy. The provocative drama unfolds when Alison and Noah meet in Montauk at the end of Long Island.


 The Affair | Series Official Site â€“ Showtime


----------



## ThePheonix (Jan 3, 2013)

Simply put, people are attracted to drama.


----------



## thatbpguy (Dec 24, 2012)

Even decades ago betraying was a popular Hollywood movie, An affair to remember with Cary Grant totally approved of betraying. The movie was so popular I wonder how many betrayals it spawned.


----------



## ConanHub (Aug 9, 2013)

To bad they wouldn't do research to show the real drama of infidelity. Suicide, broken families and lives, emotional problems for decades. Alienated children, friends, other relatives, destroyed friendships, drug and alcohol abuse. Infidelity is just beautiful isn't it? 
I have to stop or avoid watching many shows because of rug sweeping or romanticizing infidelity. I have a vomit reflex that kicks in with shows like that.

I know too many real casualties of infidelity to give any credibility or attention to horny Hollywood scum.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Calibre1212 (Aug 11, 2014)

Luckily, not all of us were raised by tv & the movies. Some of can draw the line between fantasy and reality. Some of us live in the real world and can get kicks from just watching butterflies.


----------



## Harken Banks (Jun 12, 2012)

ConanHub said:


> To bad they wouldn't do research to show the real drama of infidelity. Suicide, broken families and lives, emotional problems for decades. Alienated children, friends, other relatives, destroyed friendships, drug and alcohol abuse. Infidelity is just beautiful isn't it?
> I have to stop or avoid watching many shows because of rug sweeping or romanticizing infidelity. I have a vomit reflex that kicks in with shows like that.
> 
> I know too many real casualties of infidelity to give any credibility or attention to horny Hollywood scum.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


I thought The Ice Storm was good for giving the flavor. I saw it years and years ago. Maybe before I was married and certainly before I imagined any of these things in my own life. Not about infidelity per se (though there is some of that), but losing moral compass and how everything becomes rotten.


----------



## ConanHub (Aug 9, 2013)

Harken Banks said:


> I thought The Ice Storm was good for giving the flavor. I saw it years and years ago. Maybe before I was married and certainly before I imagined any of these things in my own life. Not about infidelity per se (though there is some of that), but losing moral compass and how everything becomes rotten.


Thanks. I'll check it out. I am a fan of Shakespeare. I don't mind stories where people behave badly as long as there are realistic repercussions.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## bandit.45 (Feb 8, 2012)

Harken Banks said:


> I thought The Ice Storm was good for giving the flavor. I saw it years and years ago. Maybe before I was married and certainly before I imagined any of these things in my own life. Not about infidelity per se (though there is some of that), but losing moral compass and how everything becomes rotten.


I remember that flick. The most memorable moment was, after the key party, when Sigourney Weaver's character came home, you could see she was devastated by whatever it was she had done. I was like " Oh man...I wonder what happened to her that night?"
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Thundarr (Jul 4, 2012)

TRy said:


> Hollywood has yet again romanticized cheating in this movie. In this case it is OK for the wife to cheat with her ex from high school because her husband turned to drinking when their daughter died; nothing like a spouse kicking him when he is down. The Plot summary that I got on line states in part the following:


Most movies have something to be annoyed with TRy. There's a short list that don't annoy me but they annoy other people. Meh the entertainment is a business driven by turning profits and DRAMA=PROFIT. Even naive stupid drama so I generally ignore that part .


----------

